# where can i get some java moss?



## hlfelipe (Mar 4, 2011)

well, im just starting here so, i have a 20 gal tank with guppies and ghost shrimps, i want to get more guppies. so i want to do a java moss wall, but i dont know where to get, and the plaes where i go they dont have it =(
so if you guys know where to get it or a little bit for free please let me know.
thanks. 
i live in brampton btw hehe


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

i saw a ton of it at a new aquarium store which opened up just 2 minute from BA in mississauga on dundas street you can't miss it. 
its 2 mins from cams aquatica and dragon aquarium great store just opened and are giving some decent deals if you bargin a bit.


----------



## hlfelipe (Mar 4, 2011)

thanx chriscro, gonna check it out this weekend. =)


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*java moss*

There should be plendy of Java moss at the HDAS auction on Sunday. Legion Hall in Waterdown. Easy to get to and there will be lots of fish and plants.
If you are driving over to Missis, not that farther to Waterdown.
Catherine


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Where is this new aquarium store in Miss....what is the name of it. I know the Dragon aquarium but don't remember seeing another store.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

not sure of the same but its on dundas closer to the highway, you can't miss it less then a km away. right off of dundas in a large building i think its near stantford street.


----------



## multitanksyndrome (Mar 28, 2011)

is it aquatic kingdom? , across from the Timmies, good selection of corals and plants as well as reptiles, FW fish and SW fish.... Price is boarder line, in fact most livestock is more expensive than BAs but corals and plants are good deals


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

hlfelipe said:


> well, im just starting here so, i have a 20 gal tank with guppies and ghost shrimps, i want to get more guppies. so i want to do a java moss wall, but i dont know where to get, and the plaes where i go they dont have it =(
> so if you guys know where to get it or a little bit for free please let me know.
> thanks.
> i live in brampton btw hehe


ya i have the same thing guppy + shrimp java moss tank, the guppies breeding like crazy, 10+ new fish every 2 weeks


----------



## hlfelipe (Mar 4, 2011)

GT3 said:


> ya i have the same thing guppy + shrimp java moss tank, the guppies breeding like crazy, 10+ new fish every 2 weeks


sorry fr the late reply hehe, nice to know about ur guppies.
i have 7 adults n 4 little babies hehe


----------

